# The Unintentional Consequence of Integrity



## Joaquin Suave (Nov 15, 2020)

> @SKPC: I am just happy you are so squeaky clean and morally responsible.  We need more of that for sure in this world.



My reply:


> Thanks MAN! You have no clue how "squeaky clean" I am... More to follow!



So here is my "more to follow"!

None of you can show me empathy! If you were dumb enough to try to show me sympathy... I'd probably laugh in your face!

So a couple of years ago I endeavored to make PERFECT original Cook Bros. Racing decals (not stickers), For the naive that would think it would be a reasonably simple endeavor, but not so! The original CBR Cruiser decals were done by a graphic artist LONG before digital technology and the remaining original decals were all cracked and useless to replicate "squat" from! Scanning from a round tube proved useless (honestly we tried)... So it took an "old school" graphic artist with a magnifying lamp over 20 hours to NAIL IT!!! But he did! I then went to the worlds best decal makers (they do the decals for ALL the worlds "top shelf" bikes), and had them make enough decals to replace all the original CBR Cruisers that were made!!!
*********
Forgive me because I am going to "track jump" for a moment...

So in 2002, I got a "wild hair" To ( It was all a was a MISERABLE financial mistake,I HONESTLY should have know better! ) make the 25TH Anniversary Cook Bros. Cruisers. BUT BOY HOWDY!!!! They were sure GORGEOUS!!! Most of them had 14 speed ROHLOFFS! The majority of them were for 28" wheels, though I did make a hand full of them for smaller people with 26" wheels.

And for those bikes, I had my graphic artist (A serious BIG DOG!!!) design a similar CBR Cruiser decal but in no way mistaken for the original! And I had a jewelry artist friend make the 25th anniversary sterling silver head badge!

The sterling silver head "25" badge"!





Here is the 25A decal:




I had a lot of fun giving them unique features like the front tank hanger brackets ( above) and the "iguana head" rear dropouts that featured a lower cutout that could be fitted with a NC machined derailleur hanger and a built in bottle opener. ( below)





And "inside" disc caliper mounts with all the "braze-on's" so the bike could be configured in a hundred different ways.





Building them was a real gas! But a real PITA due to all the details.





I put A LOT of detail and money into making these 25 Anniversary Cook Bros. Cruisers! But more importantly, I made sure that there would be NO WAY TO MISTAKE THEM FOR THE ORIGINAL Cook Bros. Racing Cruisers!!! Even though I had all the original tooling and fixtures to make perfect reproductions (I actually still have the tooling).

Why...
INTEGRITY! Because I couldn't bear the idea of some unscrupulous A-HOLE selling a new CBR cruiser to a naive collector to as an old one!
*********
So now back to the "re-issued" original Cook Bros. Cruiser decals:

About 2 years ago, I get the decals made and was working with some long time CBR collectors to try to figure out how I could develop a "vetting" process to make 100% sure that I can sell the decals to ONLY the CBR Cruiser owners and NO-ONE else! Thus again, guaranteeing the integrity and authenticity of the brand! Then, right when I am about to pull the trigger...
One of the most staunch "big time" CBR collectors contacts me and fills me in on Johnny making "knock-off" (counterfeit, forgery) CBR Cruisers!





And now sadly, due to Johnnies DOUCHE BAG Shenanigans I have no 100% sure way to vet potential Cook Bros. Cruiser owners! So, I'm not releasing them and they will live the rest of their lives in my "lock-up"!
Why...
INTEGRITY! Because I couldn't bear the idea of some unscrupulous A-HOLE selling a counterfeit CBR cruiser to a naive collector to as an original one!
Yeah, I'm out a couple of thousand bucks. In the big scope of things... CHUMP CHANGE!! The real loss that is hard for me to take is letting down the TRUE Cook Bros. Cruiser owners! Sorry Guys!

And that is why this thread is titled: *The Unintentional Consequence of Integrity*

Kind Regards

Jack Witmer


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 16, 2020)

I worked for many years for a major corporate printing company as a pre prep technician I made large negatives and Quality controlled and fixed blemishes in such negatives and prepared printing plates , tiny minuet mistakes can cause many problems...

Good luck
~Rafael


----------



## 1motime (Nov 16, 2020)

Everything is a lot of work when pushing the limit


----------



## SKPC (Nov 16, 2020)

JS.  I really like the detail work on your anniversary frame built up with the Rohloff hub, an expensive option for a drivetrain on it.  Cool bike but not my style.   Did you do a chrome one?(just kidding!)  I think most here understands your perspective pretty well now that you have at least defended yourself and position with some clarity and logic. Unfortunately life isn't fair and you're mad and I get it.  It's been happening forever bud!  Coat-tailing or "improving" on an earlier design seems pretty flattering to me.  I am not a bmx guy, but it sounds like CBR bikes will always be worth more at the end of the day and cbr people should be stoked if they like and own one.  I am no expert, but it seems to me it would be impossible to NOT know the difference.  It's not your fault JS if there is bad juju going on with these similar bikes being out out there as not cbr's.
     It seems to me that it would be very difficult to "patent" a bicycle frame using the basis of your argument.  A frame style built a certain definable way is one thing, but then even one small change would allow it(legally) to be copied.     Lawyers Guns and Money are the result, but that's the way things work everywhere and it will always be that way.  Integrity almost always comes in last, but Karma and other hidden factors weigh in later as time passes, so maybe everything will work out over time. Don't get mad, go ride!


----------



## Joaquin Suave (Nov 16, 2020)

Thanks for your input!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 16, 2020)

Now you know how Steve Jobs felt, when Samsung released their “Smart Phone” about five muniutes after the release of the totally ground breaking, game changing, world changing, super innovative, I-Phone.
It pretty much sucks, but that’s the way it is.
You should’ve built and sold the bikes yourself.
I’m sure everyone would’ve rather had a genuine Cook Bros. Racing Cruiser.
But since they basically didn’t exist for the general public, and the collector market has driven the price into the stratosphere.
$25,000!
$1,500 for a starter kit doesn’t seem so bad.
I think, you mistake the buyers of the JTT Cruiser for hardcore BMX collectors.
For the most part, they are not.
So far, everyone that I know of, was bought by a guy who just wanted a cool looking performance type beach cruiser.
If they cost any more than $1,500 nobody would’ve bought them.
They are an affordable way to get a nice looking replica of a CBR Cruiser without spending $25,000 and that’s if you could even find one for sale.
That’s pretty much it.
No mystery.
No intentional deception.
You weren’t filling the demand, so someone else did.
It does seem odd, that you would purchase the remains of the company, but then wouldn’t produce the bike that most people associate with that company.
Nice of you to do that, for the collectors fortunate enough to own an original production bike.
But, that choice was yours.
I’m sure Johnny isn’t having any misgivings about those bank deposits he’s making selling the replicas of your bikes.
He’s probably wondering why you didn’t do it.


----------



## Joaquin Suave (Nov 16, 2020)

Thank you on your input! However, the joke is on you and Johnny!


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 16, 2020)

Joaquin Suave said:


> Thank you on your input! However, the joke is on you and Johnny!


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 16, 2020)

Fancy dropouts, but not exactly what I'd call a stack of dimes.


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Nov 16, 2020)

I for one appreciate you not doing an og version for the 25th anniversary. I think being innovative and top shelf for what was available at the time was in line with the CBR way.
As for ‘tribute’ frames, all have had factors that make them easily distinguishable at a glance. Except one.

I understand that an og frame is out of reach for most. But grabbing a fresh made one is like being a watch collector and buying a Bolex. If this particular niche of bike collecting is your thing, patience and getting to know others who share your passion will lead you to what you really want.


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 16, 2020)

Joaquin Suave said:


> My reply:
> 
> So here is my "more to follow"!
> 
> ...



Solution: Quantum dot security inks. https://ubiqd.com/security/


----------



## the tinker (Nov 21, 2020)

I've never heard of a cook bros. cruiser. Had a neighbor named Cook, but they moved. That was back in the fifties. It looks like a nice bike. I like the silver head badge.


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 22, 2020)

Joaquin Suave said:


> Thank you on your input! However, the joke is on you and Johnny!



How's the joke on us and Johnny? Doesn't even make sense.....


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Nov 26, 2020)

I just wasted 7 minutes of my life that I will never get back


----------



## Joaquin Suave (Nov 27, 2020)

"A Simple Question" thread is now locked down! BUT if you trolls still need to thug on me? *Bring it the "F" on!* This is not my first "polka"! I honestly wonder how many of you "keyboard badarses" have been ever had a design or a product you owned ripped off from you! Probably none... AND YES, Damn RIGHT IT PISSES ME OFF!!!
But gosh, honestly my bad! I thought that this site was for TRUE collectors of authentic classic bicycles that wouldn't put up with this kind of CR*P! Please forgive me because I was SERIOUSLY mistaken!

Oh, and the joke on Johnny is that him "ripping me off" has sent the value of original CBR stuff through the stratosphere! You CBR collectors KNOW I have always been here for you AND WILL NEVER BACK DOWN!!!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 27, 2020)

Lighten up Francis


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 27, 2020)

...gonna close the door on this one as well.


----------

